# Summer '17 Let's try again.



## Rosebud (May 29, 2017)

Happy summer everyone. I am still not over my disaster od grow last summer with thrip.  I am trying to let it go and think positive. I have been studying up on lst and I will be trying some new to me, techniques.  One such technique is planting the plants at a  45-degree angle to the north. Then training the cola to the north at 45 as well.  I hope to do this to increase yield but mainly to keep the canopy even for spraying.  It was very hard to spray perfectly last year when the plants were over 10 feet.  Also, we are only doing 6 plants in the garden and I hope some more in pots. My soil has been cooking.. this is what things look like this morning.  
View attachment DSCF4794.jpg


View attachment DSCF4791.jpg


View attachment DSCF4792.jpg


View attachment DSCF4793.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2017)

Here are some pretty things that are easier to grow than cannabis.View attachment DSCF4765.jpg


View attachment DSCF4785.jpg


View attachment DSCF4772.jpg


View attachment DSCF4769.jpg


View attachment DSCF4784.jpg


View attachment DSCF4775.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2017)

I got really lucky and met a nice person that went to Oregon and got me some nice medical strains. These strains i have only heard wonderful things about have never had the pleasure of growing. My trusty Harlequin's clone run is over. Just couldn't get a clone without thrip.
On the lineup: CBD

Franks Gift, cannatonic, Penny wise.


----------



## Kraven (May 29, 2017)

Looking really good as usual Rose. I love your back yard, it's so full of life. Last year is a cancelled check and has no effect on this year, good or bad. Time to let that go and just enjoy this years grow. Your gonna have a really good grow, and i think your gonna really like the Pennywise


"Pennywise is a high-CBD indica cross between Harlequin and Jack the Ripper, a combination that lends this strain its killer clown name. Four phenotypes of this Stephen King-inspired strain exist, some of which have fingerlike buds while others appear more round. Notes of coffee and pepper lift from the purple-fringed flowers with undertones of lemon and bubblegum. Rich in the therapeutic compound CBD, Pennywise is especially effective in treating arthritis, PTSD, epilepsy, neurological disorders, and cancer symptoms. It contains a 1:1 ratio of CBD and THC, so the psychoactive effects are milder and more relaxing. Jack the Ripper&#8217;s cerebrally focused effects are detectable in Pennywise&#8217;s genes as euphoria and mental clarity take over with an invigorating buzz. Pennywise flowers in 60 to 67 days and is suitable for either indoor or outdoor gardens." - Leafly

I have several crosses in bean form so if you like it i will gift you some beans this fall.


----------



## Lesso (May 29, 2017)

Mojo RB! Im very interested in your training technique. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Keef (May 29, 2017)

Show'm how it's done Rose !


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 30, 2017)

Good luck with an insect free garden rose! I think you'll be successful this year.


----------



## Budlight (May 30, 2017)

Rose Rose  i'm so excited I have been trying since you sent me the nurse Larry F2 and I can finally say I have a girl I am so excited :dancing: thank you so much


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2017)

Rosebud, I love following your grows.  You have just the most beautiful yard--it is such a pleasure to simple be there.  

I am loving the CBD strains, too.  I am trying a high CBD, very low THC strain for my friends that are adversely affected by THC--supposed to be 20:1.  It is a Harlequin x AC/DC cross called Candida.  I ordered the seeds late, so they are just little babies, but I figure I have time.  Last year, the plants didn't seem interested in flowering until sometime towards the end of July. 

Here's to a great summer grow season  :48:


----------



## Budlight (Jun 1, 2017)

I agree with THG your yard is looking beautiful  your babies are looking really good too looking forward to watching


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank each of you for the positive notes. I hope to share your positivity soon. Waiting to sex, clones are pulling out of their funk. We have two days of cloudy and lower temps, that is good for transitioning.  

Let's do this, and thanks for all your help by stopping by. I appreciate it.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 1, 2017)

Green mojo on the transplanting Rose.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 1, 2017)

Mojo for the OD this year mama :48: Loving the positive vibes your garden gives off


----------



## kaotik (Jun 2, 2017)

best of luck rose


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 15, 2017)

I love your backyard Rose. Mine is much smaller but I'm tryin some CBD in my flower bed. Just awaiting the seed arrival, should be any day now. I'm a little late as it's getting hot here in northern Cali but I'll try anyway. I have some "Amnesia Auto CBD" coming, supposed to be 1:1 or 1:2. My wife suffers from back pain and nerve pain (aka fibromyalgia) and the doc prescribed meds give her uncomfortable sensations and don't help the problem. Also, too much thc seems to keep her awake at night. We've tried an indica heavy hybrid but she's kinda uncomfortable with the 15% thc, so I'm hoping this will be better... I'm watching, enjoying and learning from your backyard grow!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks great there Rose. You will really enjoy training the girls. I have planted four in a smart pot before winding them around inside as they grew. Made for a lot of kola's and a beautiful bush. I don't think it was over 3 feet tall at any point. Mr TC took some stiff wire and made me horseshoe shaped things to hold them down. I started doing it to them when they were a little bigger than the ones in your wagon.

Green Mojo!


----------



## Mountain209man (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey rb. I can say the training helps with shaping and bushing your plants but I have to say Topping just before u train each branch/cola is a major part of the yield gain from wat I've seen outdoors


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi guys! Long time no see. Bud broke his knee the first weekend of June. Tomorrow he finds out if he can get out of the wheel chair he has been in since.  He hasn't been out of the house as we have no ramp. We did re do our home a few years ago and made it wheelchair assessable except the ramp.. He didn't complain about being stuck in the house.  I would have had a ramp in a week if it was me.

So I have been with out my gardening partner..  So, here is what has happened since;  Here is a look around the back yard... It is nice and cool this morning, what a treat.  Please notice the cages... they are done not so great, but i did um... View attachment DSCF4817.jpg


View attachment DSCF4816.jpg


View attachment DSCF4818.jpg


View attachment DSCF4819.jpg


View attachment DSCF4820.jpg


View attachment DSCF4821.jpg


View attachment DSCF4822.jpg


View attachment DSCF4824.jpg


View attachment DSCF4825.jpg


View attachment DSCF4823.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jul 16, 2017)

Rose it is beautiful. I am very proud of your cages. I'm glad you have some strains that pleases you. I found a green crack cbd fem seed in my stash. I will save it for you.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 16, 2017)

Looking good Rose. Hope Mr. RB is out of that chair tomorrow and able to get out of the house and into your beautiful yard. Good thots your way.


----------



## Budlight (Jul 17, 2017)

Wow Rose everything is looking really amazing I hear that Pennywise is supposed to be some pretty good stuff  but by the looks of things everything you got going on this summer is going to be really good your roses are looking beautiful as well :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks Bud, I pulled out the dead apricot tree yesterday so have room for a few more out there. The clones are cloning... got my clone mojo back, actually, the reason i couldnt get clones last year was because of thrip.. so very happy to be able to clone again.  I need to make more cages... Thank you for coming by all of you.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 17, 2017)

Rose, your backyard looks like such an awsome place to chill out and relax! Good job on your plant cages, just the ticket.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you 2 RE, it looks cluttered to me in those pictures, like i need to clear out some stuff, but thank you. I am very proud of those cages, I wish they were done. Thank you for coming by.


----------



## ness (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello Rose, Nice line up.  Sending green mojo your way.  And, the roses are so beautiful.  The cages are looking interesting. You got it going on.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 18, 2017)

looking very paradise-ical there rose  
one concern; i notice you used the cage to push them down.. great for now, but i think you may run into problems of needing to hold them up later  

i dunno if i'm fond of stringing them through the wire.. but we'll see what happens eh, all a learning game  
good luck


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2017)

Paradiseical, I love that Kaotik.  I will be using bamboo to support the heavy laden buds. ha. You and I both wonder how this new technique will work.. stay tuned. Glad you are here. We will be getting new nighbors any minute right behind us, the cages are my attemp to keep plants smaller... View attachment DSCF4827.jpg


View attachment DSCF4829.jpg


View attachment DSCF4831.jpg


View attachment DSCF4836.jpg


View attachment DSCF4830.jpg


View attachment DSCF4838.jpg


This morning.:  View attachment DSCF4827.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jul 24, 2017)

Following along Rose, your garden looks great!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Jul 24, 2017)

Looks really good rose, your helper looks really proud of thier work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2017)

They are all looking absolutely wonderful Rosebud!  Great job on the cages.  

2redeyes, it IS a wonderful place to chillout and relax.  Rosebud has the most beautiful yard.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks you guys, it has sure been a challenge without my Bud. I am pretty proud of those cages THG, thanks.  Hot wind yesterday, 102... plants are handling it. I need to go check in on your grow. You always do it all yourself, you are my hero.

Thank you killertea and Lesso, yes that dog wants to be in the middle of everything.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 24, 2017)

Real nice backyard, Rose!! Nices roses, too! How do they smoke :laugh: Here's one of mine View attachment rsb.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2017)

ART, did you make that???? Out of foil??? I heart you. LOLOLOL


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 24, 2017)

:laugh::smoke1: No it's too hot for roses here :ciao::rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2017)

man i miss you when you are gone.  Thanks for the rose.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 24, 2017)

I was thinking (you must have seen the smoke!?) I don't think we could live any further apart in the continental US . That really is a lovely backyard! Love the dogs, too. We have a frenchi bulldog and a boston terror.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2017)

Those are wonderful breeds to have. I hear Frenchy's are heart breakers they are so sweet. Boston terror? LOL  I had a friend drop by last summer for dinner, he drove up from Florida...what is your excuse?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 24, 2017)

Wow! Huge difference since my last visit. Everything looks really happy.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey BBP, took some more just now, they seem to be growing fast. 102 degrees today.  They seem happy.View attachment DSCF4839.jpg


View attachment DSCF4840.jpg


View attachment DSCF4841.jpg


View attachment DSCF4842.jpg


View attachment DSCF4845.jpg


View attachment DSCF4846.jpg


View attachment DSCF4847.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jul 25, 2017)

Joe Flacco has a French bulldog


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2017)

JAAM had one, his best friend and lost it too early. Broke his heart. All dogs are worth the heartache of losing them, but it doesn't feel like it at the time. 

How bout those plants umbra? llol


----------



## umbra (Jul 25, 2017)

looking good Rose.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 25, 2017)

View attachment What dogs.jpg


That's my white and black dog and the other dog is my black and white one 

I suppose we need a Stoners with dogs forum?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2017)

That is a great idea!  Why don't you start a thread in the coffee table and put your black and white dog with your other white and black dog.  Lots of us love our best friends around here.  do it Art.. Love the title. i will post after you do.


----------



## 400watter (Jul 25, 2017)

Very nice garden Rosebud. Looking really healthy. I've grown some of my nicest buds outdoors. Plus the yield is always bigger.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you 400! I had a disaster grow last year so this year i am giving it all i got. lol
Thanks for stopping by. Yes, when it is a good outdoor, your set for a long time.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 25, 2017)

Green Crack/Snow Lotus is my fav.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you BBP, i hope she is a good one. i bet she will be. The Valentines are all boys but i have them cloned so i will make Valentine crosses with other known high cbd plants. I don't like crossing CBD's with high thc as you don't know what you get but most likely not as high in CBD's as i want. So we will keep this strictly cbd seeds. 

Here is the garden today. Have some pre-flowering going on, that is nice. Our daughter took the second week in October off work to help her parents harvest, what a good girl. lol

View attachment DSCF4860.jpg


View attachment DSCF4861.jpg


View attachment DSCF4862.jpg


View attachment DSCF4863.jpg


View attachment DSCF4864.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful. So nice to hear your daughter will be in on harvest. Big smile.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 9, 2017)

Looking real good Rose, next summer I'm gonna get an early start and grow some big'ns too!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2017)

Looking just wonderful Rosebud!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks but they seem to be full of dead thrip, it was 108 here yesterday and I have leaf taco everywhere.  THG, do you have thirp?  You are right, this is hard work growing good pot. lol


----------



## Lesso (Aug 11, 2017)

Great work RB!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you Lesso.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 11, 2017)

Looking good ma


----------



## 400watter (Aug 12, 2017)

Some monster bushes you have there Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2017)

A little update... I think and hope the 100 degree days are over.  They have started flowering finally.. woohooView attachment DSCF4867.jpg


View attachment DSCF4869.jpg


View attachment DSCF4871.jpg


View attachment DSCF4866.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 17, 2017)

Haven't had a day over 100 yet in August. Today's high looks like it's supposed to be around 92 but currently it's 70...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 17, 2017)

Looks amazing rose. Outdoor plants are always much more happy than indoor plants. Glad you decided to give it another try.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you BBP, they seem to be doing pretty well. so far. lol
 Thank you for stopping in.  2RE, i hope the hot hot weather is gone for this year. I am tired of my makeup sweating off. lol


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 17, 2017)

Looking great Rose. Finally cooled off here too. Mojo through to finish :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2017)

Ston~if i can be half as good as you i will be happy.  For a kid you sure teach this old lady a lot. not just about pot!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 17, 2017)

just stopping by to take a look. your grow looks very nice rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice to see you OF, thank you. I try. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 18, 2017)

looking good sis


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2017)

Sin inc, So nice to see you, you need to come by more often and tell us what is up with you these days.  

Well, it has been a hot and smoky summer. Here are the girls.  All the white stuff is powdered spinosad for thrip. I will be using beneficial's from now until harvest. So, no it isn't mold.

View attachment DSCF4898.jpg


View attachment DSCF4899.jpg


View attachment DSCF4900.jpg


View attachment DSCF4902.jpg


View attachment DSCF4904.jpg
]​


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 11, 2017)

Wow, some big pot plants there Rose. You ever get comments from your neighbors?
Lovely and pretty flowers too!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2017)

I used to be known as the rose lady as I had a lot. now i am a secret  pot lady.   My front yard has really gone down hill since I started growing pot. Thank you RE, stop by anytime. good to see you.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2017)

Looking great Rose. You got some monsters there too. Beautiful yard. Lol, secret pot lady. You don't have to be secret any longer do you?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 12, 2017)

nice looking forest, rose. glad you found a solution to the thrip.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2017)

I am pretty relieved we will have a harvest this year.  Beautiful day today in my neighborhood. I hope it is in yours as well. 

View attachment DSCF4947.jpg


View attachment DSCF4949.jpg


View attachment DSCF4950.jpg


View attachment DSCF4951.jpg


View attachment DSCF4952.jpg


View attachment DSCF4953.jpg


View attachment DSCF4955.jpg​


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 27, 2017)

It certainly looks like a beautiful day in your neighborhood. I am jellin'...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 27, 2017)

Rose, ya better put that top pic in next months BOTM show! Looking at the various grows on this site, the October BOTM show should be rather spectacular.....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 27, 2017)

This would be my sad entry.... I'm thinking my two harlequin girls are really boys. This was a northern light autoflower that I started outside in early August. Way too late but I couldn't help myself...she might yield a gram or so... 

View attachment IMG_1593.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you RE. That little girl up there is very cute. Bummer on the males. You could always hit a girl with some pollen and have half harley.  

Thank you OF, you need to come home soon.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2017)

How many times can I say beautiful? Always once more for you Rose. So happy to hear your gonna have a harvest.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 29, 2017)

Those are some monster bushes there rose.....great work.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks Lesso, it is going to be nice to have a harvest this year. Thanks TCBud, i couldn't have done it without learning from you. Here is how we are looking this morning.View attachment DSCF4976.jpg


View attachment DSCF4968.jpg


View attachment DSCF4969.jpg


View attachment DSCF4970.jpg


View attachment DSCF4975.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Oct 3, 2017)

lookin good rose.
what's up with the wooden frame? was that for support, or did you try to flip some earlier or something? 

how'd that gnarly one you were trying to tie up/tame fare anyway? *i'm guessing pretty well, cause i can hardly see the wire through all the greenery


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey Kaotic, nice to see you. the wooden frame is for when the rains come. We cover the plants with a tarp that is attached to the fence. Mr rb does that every year.  One year we had big winds and big rain, it was amazing trying to cover it, but luckily for us we had a retired navy guy here that knew how to batten down the hatches... One of the plants broke off at the ground that year. I put it in water and trimmed it the next morning.. That was a wild night.. Hope we don't do that again.  That Green lotus is huge.. I am going to take a bud to dry... she is solid cloudy and i don't think i want any amber on her. That is my recreational bud. the rest if medicine... I want my recreational bud. lol. Thank you for coming by. always nice to see you.


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2017)

I am so glad the thrip and mites didn't beat you up to bad. Plants good very healthy


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 3, 2017)

Looking good Rose! Getting close eh? My wrists are tired already :48:


----------



## kaotik (Oct 4, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Hey Kaotic, nice to see you. the wooden frame is for when the rains come. We cover the plants with a tarp that is attached to the fence. Mr rb does that every year.  One year we had big winds and big rain, it was amazing trying to cover it, but luckily for us we had a retired navy guy here that knew how to batten down the hatches... One of the plants broke off at the ground that year. I put it in water and trimmed it the next morning.. That was a wild night.. Hope we don't do that again.  That Green lotus is huge.. I am going to take a bud to dry... she is solid cloudy and i don't think i want any amber on her. That is my recreational bud. the rest if medicine... I want my recreational bud. lol. Thank you for coming by. always nice to see you.


durr :joint: :doh:  didn't even think of that.. dunno why.  my backyards got poly strung up everywhere too being a fellow wet coaster 

been a great season here though, not had to utilize it too much.. depresses me i totally squandered the best grow year in a while. just small sad plants


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 10, 2017)

nice looking grow rose. love your truck!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2017)

Rosebud, hope harvest is going well for you and your daughter!  Your plants look wonderful (as always).


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2017)

This is the craziest harvest ever. We worked 3 days on the greencrack/snow lotus. What a huge plant..  Our daughter left today. we only got 1.5 plants harvested. The cage increased the harvest of the first one by 3 x... huge nugs.  It is cold and raining and the rest of the grow is covered. Here are some pics...  View attachment DSCF4985.jpg


View attachment DSCF4987.jpg


View attachment DSCF4981.jpg


View attachment DSCF4988.jpg


View attachment DSCF4993.jpg


View attachment DSCF4989.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 13, 2017)

much better 'problem' than last year. happy for you. beautiful grow, rose.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 13, 2017)

Wow, you guys are busy busy busy...best of luck getting it all trimmed and dried. Stay high and dry!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 13, 2017)

Now, that's a harvest!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 13, 2017)

Looking good! You been busy busy bees up there.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 16, 2017)

Very happy for you Rose.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2017)

Nick, we got her done yesterday. Thank you. That "green lotus" was a handful.  Harvest was a week this year. only had 5 plants in the end. Hopefully, the medicine will be good this year.

Thank you guys for hanging with me thru this seasons grow. The good, the bad, and the ugly(russet mites)

Did i tell you guys that I washed every nug this year. I had used an organic spinosad this year and found it is on the do not use list for my state. Mortified i was. So everything was washed in a produce wash, and rinsed well and spun in a salad spinner. We have dust storms in this area too, so you can imagine the dirt that came off that. I cleaned the hell out of it. I will be testing for pesticide residuals after the cure.
Thanks MP, couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 17, 2017)

Well done Rose, now enjoy the fruits!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 17, 2017)

Congrats Rose and Mr. RB. You sure jumped some hurdles this year. Hope your smoke is smooth and does the job.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 18, 2017)

Great work. Successful harvest!


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 24, 2017)

my first year in cages too. love them. nice job rose!!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you Grasshophper. me too. Thank you Lesso! Thanks 2RE! and TCBud, thank you too. I am enjoying the friuts already. Glad it is done and jarred and on to the seed project.


----------

